# Ganador mirrors discontinued!



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

I just found out that Ganador discontinued all of their mirrors, i mean all!!!! I don't know who at Ganador made that crazy decision but i don't see them surviving solely on their exhaust lineup!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its not uncommon now for alot of JP tuners to make to order, or discontinue items

these cars are VERY old now.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Maybe my r32 ones are far to cheap then in the for sale section


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it will be like the ARC stuff

"nah dont want to pay ARC prices" (when in business a while back)

now all the used items fetch the new prices before discontinued lol


----------



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

ARC is back in business but they only make cooling stuff, no more cool Ti products! But i just can't wrap my head around Ganadors decision to stop making mirrors. Those things sell like crazy, every second jdm tuner car has a pair fitted!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I know ARC are back in business as we deal with them on intercoolers etc

Ganador - well its a CEO decision i guess

price of R33 mirrors (one of the first to be discontinued) has gone up in value

(used i mean)

RX-7 - those are around £300 used per set and upwards.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

All depend where you buy from, there are some good places that sell at honest prices.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> All depend where you buy from, there are some good places that sell at honest prices.


if its discontinued its discontinued


----------



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

matty32 said:


> if its discontinued its discontinued


So true, still hate my self for not getting a new Nismo 320 when i had the chance!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they crop up every now and again.


----------



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

matty32 said:


> they crop up every now and again.


I bought a second hand one on yahoo auctions last week, only some crazy Ebay.au trader had some new one's left. But i'm not paying $1100 Au dollars for it!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

About £300 from us


----------



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

matty32 said:


> About £300 from us


You got new ones??! If i just knew that a week ago!


----------



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

By the way, i got a set of Ganadors on my GTR but its still at the Import garage. I know that they don't power fold, but can they be folded manually?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no they dont fold in.


----------



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

matty32 said:


> no they dont fold in.


Ow oke, strange things. Their made from 2 parts and look like they fold in haha.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

they look like they do but they dont.

(sadly)


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I know these are not Ganador mirrors, but can anyone tell me the brand, there are electric and weight about an eighth of the factory ones


----------



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

Never seen them before, but they do look very good!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Matty, got any of the carbon ones to fit a 34? What is weight compared to standard?


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

But its only Carbon Look, Not Real Carbon. So i Prefer the ones from craft square, they are real carbon and unbelievable light.


----------



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

eddy90 said:


> But its only Carbon Look, Not Real Carbon. So i Prefer the ones from craft square, they are real carbon and unbelievable light.


Craft square look really out of place and small, like they belong on a cart or something.


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

There are two Versions of it. I Love These attached.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think they look very out of place in real life, (craft square) on a road car

they are very light tho.

ATCo - il check on the ganadors.


----------



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

matty32 said:


> i think they look very out of place in real life, (craft square) on a road car
> 
> they are very light tho.
> 
> ATCo - il check on the ganadors.


While were at the discussion about mirrors! I would kill for a set of these JGTC puppies!


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone knows where to get mirror glasses for the ganadors? i broke mine on the drivers side..i have the blue glasses


----------

